# 10 month old traveling in a convertible??



## porenn (Nov 23, 2005)

Car that is....

The weather here is getting nicer, and I am gearing up for the argument with my husband where I say "no, the baby CAN'T take a ride in the back of your mother's convertible because I don't think its safe."

Last summer I was able to avoid this argument all together because she was brand new, and everyone understood that I wasn't comfortable with her riding in any car but mine, but my mother-in-law has already started making noises about how she can't wait for the weather to get nicer so that we can all go for a ride with the top down.

Now, while my MIL is a very well meaning woman, her actions are sometimes questionable, AND she is rather sensitive to criticism. So, my husband doesn't want to hurt her feelings by saying no, and he thinks I am over reacting when I say that it's not safe for a baby barely a year old to ride in the back of a convertible. Especially with the top down.

So tell me, am I over reacting? I acknowledge that they have made adjustments in the body of the car to compensate for the fragility of the roof, but isn't that really for adult passengers? Or am I just biased because I don't particularly like my MIL, and will admittedly nit-pick her actions to death to find fault (in regards to her interaction with my daughter, nothing else)

I know you have posted links to crash test videos showing the effectiveness of extended rear facing carseats... are there any crash test videos involving infant seats and top down convertibles? Anything I can take to him and say, "See, I'm not crazy. Other people think this too, and I can prove it"?

Even on the off chance that it is completely safe travel wise, doesn't all that road dust get in your eyes??

As for just saying no, and leaving it at that- I'd be ok with that, even if it hurt her feelings. However, we live downstairs from her and see her on a daily basis, AND my husband doesn't like it when she sulks, so I'd most likely come home from class one day to find him on the roof cleaning gutters while MIL and the baby are cruising with the top down.

Anyway- anything you can help me find would be appreciated.

-porenn


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I have not heard anything that specifically says that children, if properly restrained, should not ride in a convertible. I personally like convertibles and would have no problem whatsoever with my 10 mos old DS riding in one.

As for sand in the eyes, can't say I've ever experienced it. But the babe will be rear-facing, so there'll be no direct wind in the face anyway.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I've never heard any safety data that suggests that a convertible would be unsafe for a child. Assuming it has a rear seat and the babe can go in a carseat rearfacing, that is... The lack of a roof could reduce safety during a rollover, but those are less common accidents and a baby would be more protected because of the seat.

I've ridden in convertibles and never had any problem with road dust getting in my eyes. And I face forward.

My parents have one and I would let DD ride in it if it had a back seat. She's 9 months.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

I used to own a convertible ;-) the dust doesn't get in your eyes. The car is designed to prevent that.

Many convertibles with rear seats (mine was a two-seater) have very *small* rear seats, though. It's possible your carseat won't install securely in her seat. Check the manual carefully, and maybe insist on having a certified tech check the installation.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

We rented a convertible in Vegas once and my kids didn't like it at all. It WAS windier in the back seat. Maybe you could try it and see if the baby fusses. If not, I think it's fine. It's actually really nice for the baby to be able to look around and really see stuff, KWIM?


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know about the safety, I'm sure others have much more to say on that. I do know that in the back seat of a convertible, especially facing backwards, the wind tends to "take your breath away" so to speak. It is a very uncomfortable feeling for anyone of any age. For this reason I would not let an infant ride in a convertible with the top down.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

are we talking rides around town, just for the sake of riding around with the top down? or on the highway. I personally would feel fine with it around town. And you never know, the baby might hate it anyways. But we all have to draw our own line. My ILs have a little bass boat that they like to take zipping around the river. It is very bumpy. I won't let my almost 3 yo ride in it. I feel like it is way, way too bumpy for her little neck. Maybe when she is 5.


----------



## APmom2Libby (Mar 18, 2006)

We put my dd rf in a convertible car when she was about that age and she was terrified. But, she was also a highly sensitive baby, so I shoulda known it was not a good idea.









I say go for it if the children are in.


----------

